

Route Optimizer written in Julia - wglass
https://forio.com/app/showcase/route-optimizer/

======
idunning
I wrote the solver code used here as an example for the JuMP modeling package
for Julia, which is available at
[https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl](https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl).
The specific TSP example code is available at
[https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl/blob/master/examples/tsp...](https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl/blob/master/examples/tsp.jl),
and more general information about optimization in Julia is available at
[http://juliaopt.org](http://juliaopt.org)

------
wglass
Here's a link which explains how this works:

[http://forio.com/about/blog/route-optimizer-julia-google-
map...](http://forio.com/about/blog/route-optimizer-julia-google-maps-
epicenter/)

~~~
idunning
The really unfortunate thing about that post is it completely fails to
understand the essential part of solving the TSP this way, which are the
lazily-added subtour elimination constraints. I don't think the blog author at
Forio really understood the code they were using, hopefully they will update
it one day!

------
istvan__
This is amazing! I wish there was such a thing for simple A -> B routing
taking into consideration the traffic.

~~~
steve19
Surely this can just be achieved by simply increasing the length of congested
roads to normalize travel times.

